# How do you guys camp?



## Chris (Nov 19, 2012)

Just curious on how you like to camp, whether it is a tent, trailer, cot or Class A RV. How do you do it?


----------



## ME87 (Nov 19, 2012)

This is how the RZR Trailer Started
Scratch Build

















Back to this (After I decided I didn't want an offroad camp trailer)






Sold that ^^^^

for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So now I can sleep and tow in this trailer and I'm still not stuck in a tent. I'll throw down an air mattress and bring the camp box shown above ^^^ and that will suffice until I can buy an actual toy hauler and tow rig many years from now lol. 

Long story short, I'm tired of tents!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 19, 2012)

There's this really nice little family motel with an awesome restraunt 5 minutes from our deer lease, camping on the ground days are pretty much over.


----------



## cruzn57 (Nov 19, 2012)

89 Gulfstream class C,w/ 40k miles.
460 ford,  and will get 9 mpg on level ground!  (alot less on hills)  

View attachment 10-14-10 001.JPG


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2012)

This is how I like to camp. 

View attachment Parkfield 5.jpg


View attachment 5th Wheel.jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2012)

This is what happens when the pin gets pulled and you drive away. 

View attachment 8322_166512319224_1323572_n.jpg


View attachment 8322_166512339224_7480534_n.jpg


View attachment 8322_166512349224_7389640_n.jpg


View attachment 8322_166512364224_3404715_n.jpg


View attachment 8322_166514999224_1180255_n.jpg


----------



## ME87 (Nov 20, 2012)

Doh! That's a bad day


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2012)

And an expensive one.


----------



## havasu (Nov 20, 2012)

My idea of camping usually comes with elevators and a continental breakfast in the morning.


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2012)

If I didn't hunt that would be my way as well.


----------



## havasu (Nov 20, 2012)

No flats on the trailer to deal with as well. Just a flatter wallet.


----------



## Chris (Nov 21, 2012)

You will get a flatter wallet no matter how you camp unless it is in a tent.


----------



## havasu (Nov 21, 2012)

This is a true statement.


----------



## Chris (Nov 21, 2012)

Most of the time it costs me more to get my trailer to the campsite and pay for camping and all the supplies then it would cost to just fly somewhere and stay in a hotel.

My recent week vacation to Colorado was about 3 grand after everything. I could have flown and stayed in a nice hotel and ate out every night cheaper then that.


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2012)

Just took the 5th wheel on a 700 mile trip, only one blow out this time.


----------



## havasu (Nov 26, 2012)

I drove out to Lake Havasu yesterday for a few days. On I-10, headed towards Palm Springs and Glamis, the traffic was bumper to bumper. It also seemed like about every 1/2 mile or so was a 5th wheel pulled over with flat tires. I can only assume that due to the economy, many folks are avoiding replacing their rotten tires until it is too late?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 26, 2012)

havasu said:


> I drove out to Lake Havasu yesterday for a few days. On I-10, headed towards Palm Springs and Glamis, the traffic was bumper to bumper. It also seemed like about every 1/2 mile or so was a 5th wheel pulled over with flat tires. I can only assume that due to the economy, many folks are avoiding replacing their rotten tires until it is too late?



Did you at least beep the horn when you drove past Chris?


----------



## havasu (Nov 26, 2012)

No but I was LOL'ing pretty hard!


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2012)

My tires were made in 09 and mounted in 11. All 4 of those have now blown out. I am running on two trailer spares of the same brand as those that blew out on two old truck tires.

I can change a trailer tire in about 8 minutes now from blow out to back on the road.


----------



## havasu (Nov 27, 2012)

I went off-roading in the desert today and did some shooting. All the while I was thinking of the weather cracked tires on the old truck I was driving and wondering if I may have jinxed myself talking about Chris' flat tires. I made it back to the house with no problems except a dirty Glock, a dirty truck and a buzz, which was after the shooting was done.


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2012)

I am scared to talk bad about tires. I go out and pat tehm and tell them how good they are before a trip.


----------



## cruzn57 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a buddy with a 3 axle  5th wheel, and is very conscious of air pressure, wear ,etc, but still has blow outs every trip!
my car trailer is tandem axle, I carry 3500-4000  lb cars, (trailer is 1500lbs) 
and almost never have tire issues. I buy the highest  load rating tires I can get, ( but they are cheap too!) ( not trailer tires, just car tires) 
I drive 70-75 when I can ,and 55 when CHP is in site,
I have had one blow out  in the last 20 yrs,  and my trailer has been  to NC, TX. Washington, MICH, and everywhere in between. ( I used to put 50- 75k mi per yr  on my trucks towing my trailer.
just wondering why the excessive tire problems?


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2012)

My car hauler is the same way, I overload it constantly with cracked old tires and have never had an issue, same with my boat trailer and all my vehicles. Never had an issue like this before this cursed trailer. The only thing I can think of is two bad sets of Carlisle tires. I have spoken with a few tire/RV guys and I guess they have had a lot of problems.


----------



## havasu (Nov 28, 2012)

True story. I was headed back from Lake Havasu a few years back and was driving my son's F-350 4x4, with 44" tires on it. I asked my son if he had a spare and he said it would be stupid to haul a spare like that in the back of his truck. Well, within 5 minutes, he had a flat. The very next trip I was following him as he towed his Blazer across the desert. I called to ask if he had a spare and while on the phone with him, he had dual blow outs on the tow trailer. 

I am now prohibited from talking about spare tires with him.


----------



## Chris (Nov 28, 2012)

I wouldn't answer your calls.


----------



## MarkWood (May 19, 2013)

I camp in a tent when I camp. Mostly because I'm too broke to buy a camper. I do use a cot or air mattress my back doesnt like to sleep on the ground! I enjoy tent camping though. and sitting around the fire till late. When my wife goes she requires power hook ups and a bathroom with a shower house. When I go on a Hunt/Camp trip with my buddies we go to management areas with nothing but a clear level spot to camp on. We do all of our camping on the fire either way.


----------



## odorf (Sep 29, 2015)

One day out of the year,  I sleep leaning against a tree, swatting bugs
no fire, no sound, xcepts farts
about an hour before sun up,  i crawl up the tree and sit on a platform.

right at sun up, i usually kill a deer.

I learned a few years ago, that walking into the woods when its dark
you make noise,  critters generally leave out a good 100 yards in front of you. you never see them,

the rest of the year i camp using a tent and sleeping bag


----------

